# Do you have your summer cycle already line up?



## danielbiker (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys, summer is not that far so i'm wondering what cycles are you thinking to run in the summer.I know mine will be Test 600mg/week,Tren 400mg/week and Anavar 75mg/day.I will run the Var for six weeks and tren for 10-12 weeks if I can handle the sides that long.


----------



## Azog (Mar 3, 2013)

Test e 200mg, mast e 400mg, and tren e 400mg. Might throw var in for 6-10 weeks at 60-80mg.

Wont be till mid June tho, as I am still mid cycle.


----------



## powermaster (Mar 3, 2013)

Test E 500wk NPP 400wk kick start with dbol 40mg. Thats my plan any.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 3, 2013)

Test/Mast/Tren (250/350/450).... maybe a little Tbol if I'm feeling frisky


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 3, 2013)

Test/Tren mayb lil mast..


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems we're all thinking along the same lines. 

For me: 12 weeks, Test E 200 / Tren E 400, possibly some Mast E @ 400.

Caber for prolacting mgmt, Stane @ 12.5 Mg EOD for AI. 

- Savage


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 3, 2013)

Im going to run short esters at tpp 50eod tren a 50-100eod mast mayb 50-75 eod with stane 12.5 eod and caber .5 2x a wk..can wait to see how I respond.. hope its as amazing as ive heard and seen..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2013)

Test e 200/tren e 450/ mast e 450/ var at the end at 100mg. Slin 10iu's PWO only on workout days for 16 weeks and most importantly, a perfectly dialed in diet.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 3, 2013)

test 250, tren 500, masteron 500, var 60 per day the last 8 wks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2013)

dbol 50 deca 400 test E 500


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tpp 200/250/wk Tren Ace 450/wk var50mg last 8 wks with maybe halo.
Caber and adex


----------



## PFM (Mar 3, 2013)

I am going run my mouth all summer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am going run my mouth all summer.



Perfect bulking cycle.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am running it now.....test prop 200mg/mast p 300mg/primo e 750mg per week 4iu gh daily for 24 weeks.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Test e 200/tren e 450/ mast e 450/ var at the end at 100mg. Slin 10iu's PWO only on workout days for 16 weeks and most importantly, a perfectly dialed in diet.




My twin ..... ^

Respect,
Vette


----------



## mongosmash (Mar 4, 2013)

400 test e , 800 tren a , 600 mast prop .. hcg ,caber and exemestane throughout


----------



## goodfella (Mar 4, 2013)

Still planning :/


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Still planning :/



same here...so many options:-?


----------



## RISE (Mar 5, 2013)

Mines the same as some of yours, test e, tren a, with mast p at the final month.  600/300/300


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 5, 2013)

RISE said:


> Mines the same as some of yours, test e, tren a, with mast p at the final month.  600/300/300



Are u running 600 mlg of test with the 300 of tren and 300 of mast the final month?


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been debating but I do know I'm planning on tren, test and var. The test and var I know how my body reacts to but have never ran tren so I'm thinking Wait to throw mast in until next go at this stack so I can feel out the all mighty tren lololol


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 5, 2013)

Popeye said:


> same here...so many options:-?



Exactly i have no fucking clue lol I change my mind daily


----------



## RISE (Mar 5, 2013)

No, I'm switching out the tren for the mast.  Should have been more specific.


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 6, 2013)

RISE said:


> No, I'm switching out the tren for the mast.  Should have been more specific.



Got ya I was just curious becasue I see most people run 2/1 test to tren but I've seen some bros run em equal


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2013)

will be on my rips by then

test prop or sus/ mast e / Var


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mines either goin going to be 

1-4 Dbol 40mgs EOD
1-14 Npp 400mgs
1-14 Sust 600mgs 

           OR
1-12 Tren ace 100mgs EOD
1-14 T300 600mgs


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

Havnt ran tren before or Npp before. I have both of these cycles though.


----------



## RISE (Mar 6, 2013)

Might have to change my cycle, just found out my local source has trestolone!!  Shits stupid expensive though.  May have to do a ment/tbol summer cycle.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 6, 2013)

I will be running my cutter starting May 1st

test e-250mg/week and Primobolan 800-1000mg/week for 16-20 weeks


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anadrol 100mg ED weeks 1-4
Test P  400mg/wk weeks 1-14
Mast P  500mg/wk weeks 1-13
Might also end with 4-6 weeks of Var...Wammm


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 7, 2013)

its always interesting to see what people do for summer. Some guys cut some guys bulk....and the guys that dont know yet dont know because they want to do it all lmao

Mine starts in 3 weeks. Starts April 1st Ends Labor day weekend (maybe a lil longer  )
Tren e 1g
test e 200
mast 600
var 100mg ed (beginning, middle, and end...so basically im staying on var the whole time)


----------



## Azog (Mar 7, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> its always interesting to see what people do for summer. Some guys cut some guys bulk....and the guys that dont know yet dont know because they want to do it all lmao
> 
> Mine starts in 3 weeks. Starts April 1st Ends Labor day weekend (maybe a lil longer  )
> Tren e 1g
> ...



You are a bolder man than I.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing better in the summer than Test, Tren and Mast...  Test E&C at 700/week, Tren E at 400/week and Mast E at 500/week... Favorite time of year..


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> Nothing better in the summer than Test, Tren and Mast...  Test E&C at 700/week, Tren E at 400/week and Mast E at 500/week... Favorite time of year..



How is mast with tren Santaklaus? I have never ran Mast before.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 7, 2013)

Fisher28 said:


> How is mast with tren Santaklaus? I have never ran Mast before.



Mast w/Tren (+Test) is the cutting/recomp version of Deca w/Dbol (+Test).. its a classic and all 3 compounds help each other synergistically.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 7, 2013)

Drol/tren/test

100/600/400


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 7, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Drol/tren/test
> 
> 100/600/400



Now that's a cycle.. strength gains will prolly be unbelievable


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 7, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Drol/tren/test
> 
> 100/600/400



Well arent you just a lil badass 

Samsies for me, just replace the Tren with Mast, I needs my lungs for hockey and hard long bang seshs!! POWWWWW


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2013)

I cant decide on bulk....test deca dbol...or get ripped the fuck up test mast tren var....decisions...decisions!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I cant decide on bulk....test deca dbol...or get ripped the fuck up test mast tren var....decisions...decisions!


:-?
what if I did both.........lol


----------



## robot lord (Mar 8, 2013)

Staying on TRT and concentrating on diet to get ripped. Test e 100-120mg wk and GH 2iu 5 0n 2 off. 3 long cycles in 2012 and just finished up the 20 wk test/tren/mast/var/gh at Christmas. 41 in a few days and feel the need to chill for a bit. Test was still over 1000 last week from 200mg test e. Expecting to be high 800s if not 900 at 120mg wk. Labs in 3 weeks. Liver,crit, rbc etc were all still high. Donated blood yesterday. Going to try the Cashout "less is more" for the summer.  I will say that next run will be some geezer friendly Primo(old man Tren)/Test for a good n long one!!! Expensive but safer for my old ass and supposedly a real physique changer.


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like my current Primo cycle will be running into summer.  
1000mg primo/250mg test C/50mg var.  I will increase the test next month 500-750mg.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about test e 500mg, mast e 400mg, and tren A 300mg a week.  Suggestions welcome, looking to cut...second time doing tren.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 8, 2013)

It's like fucking peanut butter and jelly baby!



Fisher28 said:


> How is mast with tren Santaklaus? I have never ran Mast before.


----------



## danielbiker (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing came close to this cycle. You get absolutly amazing results.LOL





PFM said:


> I am going run my mouth all summer.


----------



## Workhard10 (Mar 12, 2013)

Been gone for a while. Busy with work and training but mid cycle now test e 800 mast e 400 and want to add in some var for last six weeks. About 6 weeks in and loving every bit of it.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 12, 2013)

Thinking about Test at 500 Rips and Tren. Not sure about Tren dose. Likely kick start with Drol.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 12, 2013)

Would running Provi with this ^^ have recomp like Mast?  I want to try Provi and see if it helps with libido more than Mast.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 12, 2013)

Runnin cycle now...

75 mg Tbol 6 weeks then 75mg anavar
300mg test pp/mast p
700mg tren


----------



## wideback (Mar 12, 2013)

My winter bulk cycle was going to be the classic test/deca/dbol. But replaced deca with tren-e with lots of good calories, ive never done  long estere d tren only acetate. I started a lean 226 i am now 246 still quite lean, so if i new this i would have saved the tren e for summer. Im 51 yrs old and never looked better and ive been at this over 30 yrs.


----------



## RISE (Mar 13, 2013)

Delca what do you think of tren A vs tren E?  I was gonna go with tren A on my cycle, but tren E would make a better pinning schedule with my test.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Mar 14, 2013)

test c 750/ mast e 600/ eq 600 and maybeeee a dbol kickstart just for fun!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

started mine 3 weeks ago

Right now Test Cyp-800mg
                Deca-750mg
                Masteron Eth-500mg

gonna switch to NPP when it comes in,prolly run cycle from 18-24 weeks,last 8 weeks gonna drop the NPP,add Anavar 75mg/day

still gotta get me some more Masteron Eth in a couple weeks and some var later


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Winter/summer this damn cycle will never end!  I got Primo up the waaaazooo


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Winter/summer this damn cycle will never end!  I got Primo up the waaaazooo



sounds like  big D,got to try me some Primo sometime,keep me posted


----------



## Sherk (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll be starting my cycle at mid April
1-4 sd 30mg ed
1-12 test e 400mg ew
1-12 tren e 800mg ew
1-12 mast e 600mg ew
6-12 var 80mg ed



Sent From My iPhone motherfucker!


----------

